# Motherboard gone bad?



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

How do I check if my motherboard is bad? I had problems with winxp, it would keep rebooting every time it comes to the winxp logo screen. It wouldn't go to the safe mode when I tried, going back to the last time it started didn't work, trying the recovery console didn't work, it just keeps rebooting. I had a friend look at it and he checked the memory, power supply, hard drive and he thinks it's the motherboard but he's not 100% sure. How do I know for sure?


----------



## anthanog (Dec 29, 2007)

his happened soe time ago to me. I replaced the bios battery which solved the problem


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Can you enter bios and post your temps and voltages?

Post your full system specs including the psu


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

The bios does not have any temps or voltages to display.

HP Pavilion a305w desktop
Intel Celeron 2.7 Ghz
400Mhz front side bus
845GL chipset
1 GB memory
40GB HD
Integrated Intel extreme graphics


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

When I start my computer, it has 1 short beep which I think is normal, it goes to the post screen then the windows xp screen. Here it either freezes or just reboots or sometimes it goes to the blue screen and says that the computer has shut down because of hardware problems or something to that fact.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

> The bios does not have any temps or voltages to display.


Yep some HP models don't.

Sorry I did not get back to you somehow I missed your post #4

I assume you cleaned the dust from the computer if present.

Lets do some testing to see when the computer freezes.

does it freeze at all when in bios?

If the answer is no then, on another computer go to the hardrive manufactuers website and download there diagnostic tools. With these tools you create a bootable floppy or cd. Boot your computer from this media and run the long test.

Report back if the computer was able to complete the test without freezing and what the test report was


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

I already had cleaned out the inside of the computer and it does not freeze when it's in the bios.


I ran the HD diagnostic tool like you ask me to do and it didn't freeze and it didn't have any errors.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I would try a reinstall of windows, is this possible? do you have everthing backed up?


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

A friend of mine tried to reinstall windows already. I seems that it would freeze or reboot as windows is trying to load.


----------



## cybrspeedjunkie (Dec 25, 2007)

Did your friend test the PSU voltages with a multimeter and reference them with the correct voltages?


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

He told me that the power supply is fine.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

Should I try to install windows again? I don't have the disc and my friend will be out of town for awhile. I don't know how he did it. I only have the recovery disc that I made from the OS when it was running. I tried to run it but it it would either freeze trying to start or just restart.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

use 1 ram stick only
make sure the ribbon cable is 80 wire and relatively new.
check the capacitors on the mainboard for any bulged or leaking units.
is the supply a 250 watt bestec? if so, try and borrow a better unit.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

You have got alot of good advice,,,,,,,,,

Like cybrspeedjunkie it would be a good idea to test the psu with a multimeter and post the voltages of the +3., +5 and +12volt for us to evaluate. These are the same voltages we talked about before but your bios does not list them.

speedster123 also has some good ideas try them



> I only have the recovery disc that I made from the OS when it was running. I tried to run it but it it would either freeze trying to start or just restart.


This tells me there is something wrong other than the operating system and we test the hdd so the voltages are a good place to start but you could also get memtest86 and test the ram. Test each stick individually

http://www.memtest.org/

If you do these tests they could give us a idea to help narrow this down


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

I tried using only 1 stick of ram, trying each one separately, that didn't work. I check the ribbon cable and it looks fairly good. There's no leaks or bulges in the capacitors that I can see. I don't have a multimeter to test the voltage on the PSU so I would have to see if I can get a hold of a PSU and swap it out.

How would I go about testing the ram if it won't bootup?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

memtest is like the hardrive tests, it boots from a floppy or cd depending on the version.

If you ran the hdd test you will be able to run memtest


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

Which one do I download? I tried 3 different ones and each time when I tried to boot from the floppy, it tells me to remove disc and hit any key.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Go here

http://www.memtest.org/#downiso

"Download - Pre-Compiled package for Floppy (DOS - Win)"
Thats the one you want to download


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

If it still don't work try another floppy and make sure you format it *but don't use quick format*


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm I doing something wrong here? I tried 3 different floppies already. I'm supposed to download to the floppy right? I'm downloading the "pre-complied package for floppy (Dos-windows) I also tried the bootable ISO and binary too.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Download the pre-complied package for floppy (Dos-windows) to the desktop then double click it and follow the instructions


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Maybe this will help

http://shsc.info/Memtest86


----------



## cybrspeedjunkie (Dec 25, 2007)

preparing a memtest bootable iso for use, you can use image burning software to create a bootable CD version of memtest, like Alcohol 120% or Nero Burning ROM if you want to do that but don't have software to do it, post a reply and I will post a link for you for a free app to do the job


----------



## cybrspeedjunkie (Dec 25, 2007)

xxxxx


----------



## cybrspeedjunkie (Dec 25, 2007)

mlum, if you can't burn a floppy of memtest, you can download a 100% free CD/DVD burning software that will let you burn the memtest bootable iso to CD here http://protectedsoft.com/download.php look for the " FinalBurner FREE" download link on the webpage. 
, then once you have prepared your memtest bootable CD, set your bios boot settings to boot from CD(if it isn't already setup that way) and reboot with the memtest bootable CD. and you can run memtest that way.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

Happy New Year to you all!

I was able to finally downloaded it to the floppy and it's been running now for 10 minutes with no errors. Is that long enough to test? I have to find a PSU next to swap it out.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I would leave it run for 4 hours unless it shows tons of errors right off.

You are testing one stick at a time correct?


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

I forgot to remove a stick. I will report back after I test both sticks. I guess that would be after 8 hrs.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

There was no errors in the memtest and I was able to change out the PSU and it's still the same.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

Does it appears at this point that my mobo is the cause? I hope not.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

I notice that during bootup the post screen just would flash by, is that normal? I recall that before this problem started the post screen would stay on long enough for me to read it.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Unplug the computer, remove the motherboard battery for 15 minutes.

Remove all cards except video
Remove all drives except your boot drive a 1 cd drive
Enter bios and load the defaults
Put your recovery cd in and save and exit bios.

See if you can reinstall windows now.

I am having you do this because usually if windows freezes during install its either, bad bios config,bad ram or bad hdd.

If post flashes by fast it could be that quick boot is enabled in bios, you may want to disable it and see if any error shows.

If this don't work we will next download a progam on a bootable cd to test the mobo and cpu


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

Everything is intergrated on the mobo, I have no cards installed. I already disabled the floppy and CD drive one at a time. I did the HHD test and ram test already and both pass the test. I will remove the battery, load the defaults and see if the recovery cd will work. I will get back to you.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

I removed the battery, reset the bios to default and rebooted with the recovery cd. The first reboot it went to the blue screen when it tried the load the disc. The screen had this error, "Driver_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL". The second and third reboot, it would just keep rebooting while it's rebooting.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

I guess I didn't look everywhere in the bios screen. I found the CPU fan speed, 1534 rpm and the CPU temp, 49 c/ 120 F.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Glad you caught that, I was thinking the cpu could be overheating and when in bios the cpu is at idle, 49C for a idle temp is a bit high so its possible that when you try and istall windows its getting up around 60C witch could cause problems.

The next thing you should try is to replace the thermal paste with artic silver5.

http://www.arcticsilver.com/as5.htm

Clean the cpu and heatsink with the highest percent isopropyl alcohol you can find the apply the thermal paste following these instructions.

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

Would it be that hot from a cold start? Because I tried to run the recovery cd just like you ask me to do right after I set the bios to default and the cd wouldn't run. Will the CPU get hot that fast? I will get some thermal paste at Compusa and report back to you in a day or so.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes it could get that hot if the old paste is dried out.

Please explain what you mean by the cd would not run, would the computer not boot from the windows cd or did it freeze.

I thought it was freezing during the windows install


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

I meant that the cd would run but the recover program won't start, it would either freeze while trying to load or the computer just would reboot. When the cd runs, it first has this bars on the bottom of the screen starting from left to right. When the bars gets all the way to the right, a picture of a disc appears with the word recovery dics and bars again. This is where it either freezes or reboots.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

Because Compusa is going out of business, they are out of thermo paste. Where I live this is the only place I can go to get computer stuff. Is there other things I could check like you mentioned? Testing the CPU and mobo?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

Download UBCD, check the FAQ's on the right on how to make the UBCD

Boot from the cd, look for "Mersenne Prime Test" I think its under "Mainboard Tools", I don't have time to look for mine and boot from it right now.

Run Mersenne Prime Test, this will give the motherbaord,cpu, ram and psu a work out, after running for 15 minutes touch the cpu heatsink and tell me what it feels like,

Comfortably warm, would mean the heatsink and thermal paste are ok
cold would mean, the heatsink is not transferring heat away from the cpu.

If prime stops running produces errors or otherwise stops running it indicates a problem with the psu,ram,motherboard, cpu, or heat and since you tried another psu,tested the hdd and tested the ram, this would narrow it down to heat(thermal paste) cpu or motherboard.

I am at this point interested in the heat aspect of things hoping it is indeed the thermal paste needing replaced, if not it is looking like a bad motherboard.

If the heatsink feels warm let prime run for a good 8 hours to see if it shows errors, if it feels cold do not but it should shut down on its own.

Don't be afraid to experimant with other tools on the cd, like the "Windows Memory Diagnostic" in case memtest missed something or your harddrives diagnstics again(yes its included in UBCD) just to make sure the hdd is ok


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you run
chkdsk /r from the recovery console


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

How would I get it to run if I can't get the recovery disc to start?


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

Which site do you recommand I should download UBCD from?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/download.html

Read that in its entirety, download a Self-extracting EXE from any site but BitTorrent, I am not sure witch is best as far as speeds I created my cd along time ago.

If you are into computers this cd is priceless for trouble shooting


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

I can't get it to work. Either I'm not extracting it right and burning it on a CD or it just won't boot up.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

I tried to open the file after extracting it and it won't even open. I put the CD in my working computer and it also wouldn't open so I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

When I try to open the file, why does it want to open it in Firefox?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

download the iso version and burn the iso to disk with imgburn
http://www.afterdawn.com/software/cdr_software/cdr_tools/imgburn.cfm


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay, Thanks I got it to run burning it with imgburn. I will get back to you with the results in 15 minutes and let you know how the cpu heatsink feels.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

After about 10 minutes the monitor went blank, the cpu heatsink feels very warm. The power is still on and the cpu fan is still running.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

I also notice that the monitor led light is still green not amber even though the screen is blank.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

During the Mersenne Prime test, the screen goes blank as it gets to the 3rd test. I ran the test a number of times and the screen goes blank at the same place. I removed the CD and booted it up and it came to the setup screen for winxp, never had this happen all this time and it's asking to insert the winxp disc to continue which I don't have. I inserted the recovery disc because that's all I have and it just rebooted and I never saw the setup screen again.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

The setup screen popped up again but I have no winxp disc, what do I do?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you orderd thermal paste yet, try newgg.com, its best if you redo it just in case.

Some HP's have a extra partition on the hdd that stores the operating system, with this you can reinstall, give it a try that way, you access it by tapping F10 repeatedly at bootup.

With the results fo prime its looking like a bad motherboard, I know I mentioned this before but look again at the caps on the motherboard and compare them here

http://www.badcaps.net/pages.php?vid=5

On the right look at the 3rd pic down


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

Tapping F10 does nothing. Some of the capacitors has brown looking stuff on top of it. No thermal paste yet.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

that means they are leaking,time for a new m/b


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep mobo is gone, its common with some of the hp systems of that era


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

Doby and dai, I want to thank you very much for all your help. Even though the end result wasn't good, I learned a lot thanks to both of you.

Now I'm going to look into replacing my mobo with an upgrade. This will be all new to me as I never replaced one before. Any suggestions? I know it's a microATX board. I checked out TigerDirect.com and found this mobo and cpu combo. 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3311756&CatId=1599

What do you think?


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

Your computer has a patitioned hard drive which stores the factory defaults and software. Try hitting F10 when its booting and it should go to system recovery. Also try taking the battery out, unplugging it, then putting the battery back in and booting after. Hope this helps. (guess I was to late. Sorry to hear its gone)


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

As I said I my #56 post, tapping F10 does nothing, it just reboots and I did the battery thing too. I believe my mobo has died.


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

Just curious, have ya by chance got a bootable anti virus cd? I had this problem you mention and after beating my head against a wall till it accurred to me to try that and succeeded that I was just plain lost.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

mlum said:


> Doby and dai, I want to thank you very much for all your help. Even though the end result wasn't good, I learned a lot thanks to both of you.
> 
> Now I'm going to look into replacing my mobo with an upgrade. This will be all new to me as I never replaced one before. Any suggestions? I know it's a microATX board. I checked out TigerDirect.com and found this mobo and cpu combo.
> 
> ...


Your welcome mlum, its been nice working with you too.

I don't know alot about Mach speed boards, I know they are not atop board maker, I usually stick with Abit,Asus,Msi

Because the board is micro atx it will fit your case, because you will be updating to a dual core it would be best to update the psu as well and you have to watch when doing this that it physically fits in the case because of dimensions.
Keep in mind that because of the motherboard switch your restore cd's will no longer work and you will have to purchase a retail or oem copy of windows.

you also have to watch that your ram will work with the new board. I would start from scratch with a new build, if you get your ideas together post over in the building section of the forum, you'll get lots of help there, also read all the sticky's in the building section,some great help there.

To salvage the old system I would look on ebay for a identical board then your restore cd's will work


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

What's the minimum wattage for the PCS for a mobo like the one I suggested or something similar?


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

Is intel mobo okay?


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

What do you think of this mobo?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3311758&CatId=1599


----------



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

Look at the motherboard and check for any leaking capacitor!!! Just a simple tips


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

In my post #56, I noted that some capacitors had brown stuff on top of it. 

I looked for a mobo replacement on Ebay and found some. All used of coarse and untested. I think it would be a better idea just to upgrade my mobo instead of gambling on a used one that could be dead or soon to die. I know I would have to do other upgrades besides the mobo but I will end up will an upgrade and new computer and I can go with Vista too since I would have to purchase a new OS anyway.


----------

